# Green man



## Paul Veerkamp (May 4, 2017)

just a green Osage green man here. Nothing special but I think it looks good. Took picture to show size. 18" tall. Hope you like.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Spinartist (May 4, 2017)

That all carved or did you do some lathe work?


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 4, 2017)

All carved


----------



## Spinartist (May 4, 2017)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> All carved




Nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 4, 2017)

good looking piece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 4, 2017)

Love the turquoise.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 4, 2017)

Damn Paul - Very nice work - especially the eyes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2017)

great work and some cool wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 4, 2017)

Too cool! Makes my hands ache just thinking about carving Osage!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jasonb (May 4, 2017)

Agree with all the above comments, too cool. How long does something like that take to carve?


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 5, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! Makes my hands ache just thinking about carving Osage!


Green Osage is much softer than the yellow. Don't know why but it is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 5, 2017)

jasonb said:


> Agree with all the above comments, too cool. How long does something like that take to carve?


Start to finish just a few days


----------



## bamafatboy (May 5, 2017)

Very nice carving.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2017)

Beautiful piece, that's talent! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony Pisano (Feb 8, 2018)

Looks pretty special from here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 8, 2018)

Talented for sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2018)

Beautiful work. Can't wait to get my hands on some of that stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Feb 16, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Beautiful work. Can't wait to get my hands on some of that stuff!


I sell lots of it. Have plenty of the post ends big enough to carve.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Paul I would like to get some from you soon if possible. Would love to come your way and help harvest some but your 4 hrs from me and I really don't know when I could squeeze that in. Would you be interested in a trade for calls or wood or could purchase?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Feb 16, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Paul I would like to get some from you soon if possible. Would love to come your way and help harvest some but your 4 hrs from me and I really don't know when I could squeeze that in. Would you be interested in a trade for calls or wood or could purchase?


Only turkey pot calls. I don’t duck hunt. Just harvested this big root ball today. It will be all green.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 16, 2018)

SAASWEET!! be waiting to hear from you!


Rodney


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Feb 16, 2018)

I do have an extension cord ran to my band saw right now so what can I cut for you ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 16, 2018)

pot calls 4x4x1 and a few 1.5 Sq.x 6" would be great Paul or if you prefer a log section and I can cut on my end.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2018)

I'd also like some pot call and pen blank size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 17, 2018)

I think it is quite special, well done


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Feb 17, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> pot calls 4x4x1 and a few 1.5 Sq.x 6" would be great Paul or if you prefer a log section and I can cut on my end.


 just a few I cut today. The mixed colors look very nice.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Feb 17, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd also like some pot call and pen blank size.


Got some cut


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2018)

Do you have any of the first pic in pen blank size? Like the color and a couple of those would be good too. After Rodney picks, I'll choose which ones I want.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2018)

Also prices?


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Feb 17, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Also prices?


Yes I have some. These are fresh cut so they are wet.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2018)

I like this area if you have any in pen size with the color and sap wood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 17, 2018)

Those are sweet looking

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## champsaw (Apr 5, 2020)

The eyes show real depth- did you use epoxy layers over them?


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jul 28, 2020)

champsaw said:


> The eyes show real depth- did you use epoxy layers over them?


Nope


----------

